# schools/nurseries



## noviceatthis (Mar 23, 2011)

we are thinking about living in sharm for a while by the end of this year, now we have a place there; was hoping for some recommendations for nurseries/schools anywhere not a million miles from naama bay for age 4yrs. Id appreciate any advice. perhaps i might consider home schooling so they will still be in sinc with the u.k. curriculum should we return. I also need to check out potential jobs. Im a qualified teacher however i was thinking of starting something new.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

noviceatthis said:


> we are thinking about living in sharm for a while by the end of this year, now we have a place there; was hoping for some recommendations for nurseries/schools anywhere not a million miles from naama bay for age 4yrs. Id appreciate any advice. perhaps i might consider home schooling so they will still be in sinc with the u.k. curriculum should we return. I also need to check out potential jobs. Im a qualified teacher however i was thinking of starting something new.




Hi and welcome to the forum.

Have a look through the various pages as we have had many discussions on schooling in Sharm and basically the consensus is don't...There are private schools in Sharm why not contact them for work.
Unemployment is high here and if you come to Egypt then find a job you will be on local salary it will be enhanced but it will still be low.


----------



## noviceatthis (Mar 23, 2011)

*Thanks for advice*

I will certainly browse the pages for any tips i can find and of course do some research on the private schools/nuseries. And if there are any jobs in the offering well and good - however i doubt whether R.E. is very high on the agenda.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

noviceatthis said:


> I will certainly browse the pages for any tips i can find and of course do some research on the private schools/nuseries. And if there are any jobs in the offering well and good - however i doubt whether R.E. is very high on the agenda.




Don't you worry about that... you speak English and that is good enough for schools here.. sadly I am not joking . Private schools I image will teach R.E


----------

